# Chocolate



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Love the stuff. How do you store chocolate long term assuming no electricity?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

When chocolate chips go on sale, I buy a bunch. Vac seal em an then inta storage totes. All my stuff be in a cool dark place.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

A cool dry place is best. Store it with not a lot of temperature fluctuation especially not too hot. In a jar with O2 absorbers or vacuuming is a plus.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

bugoutbob said:


> Love the stuff. How do you store chocolate long term assuming no electricity?


One of my sons claims to have chocolate and "chick flicks" cached on our property which he will use as a secret weapon when the time comes. 

I have sealed packages of chocolate stored in a cool place with my other preps. The oldest one we have opened was a year old and it was fine.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

kejmack said:


> One of my sons claims to have chocolate and "chick flicks" cached on our property which he will use as a secret weapon when the time comes.
> 
> I have sealed packages of chocolate stored in a cool place with my other preps. The oldest one we have opened was a year old and it was fine.


I'm suprised it made it a whole year.

Not from spoilage but from you 

It will keep a year just stored in a zip loc bag btw done it several times. Probably survive outside the bag for that long if the varmints don't get it. I"d think vac packing it should last darned near forever.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

long term is considered over 5 years .... chocolate doesn't store LTS in bar/solid form because of the oils ....


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I have small 2 & 3 gallon sealed buckets of M&M's. Those buckets are hidden in 5 gallon buckets of corn. 

I'm the only one in the house that knows so I dont think there will be any pilfering.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

Davarm said:


> I have small 2 & 3 gallon sealed buckets of M&M's. Those buckets are hidden in 5 gallon buckets of corn.
> 
> I'm the only one in the house that knows so I dont think there will be any pilfering.


Dang! I'll be in Texas next month. You probably shouldn't have told me.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I suppose you could go old school and store the ingredients to just make your own.

Cocoa nibs
Nonfat milk powder
Sugar
Lecithin
Vanilla pods

http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Chocolate


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

AuroraHawk said:


> Dang! I'll be in Texas next month. You probably shouldn't have told me.


If you could find the buckets of corn, I'd give you the M&M's.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

IlliniWarrior said:


> chocolate doesn't store LTS in bar/solid form because of the oils ....


I have 2 year old, vacuum packed, chocolate bars that are showing no sign of degradation. I opened one last fall just to check them. I also packed some M&M's. They're 2 years old also but I haven't opened them yet to see how they are holding up.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

M&ms don't keep worth a crap.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

PackerBacker said:


> M&ms don't keep worth a crap.


Yeah, mine rarely make it to the basement!


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

Davarm said:


> If you could find the buckets of corn, I'd give you the M&M's.


LOL! Thanks!

I don't need to find them. I'll tell my sister, her daughter-in-law, and her 3 grandchildren. If they don't find them they'll tell everyone else to help look. 

Sooner or later the word will spread to your neighbors and family.


----------

